# Auto to Manual on Z31



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

Hey I don't know to much about the z31s, but my friend is going to buy a 87 300z with a blown auto. The deal is he wants to convert it to manual. I've done some research for him and I want to know how hard and how long would it take to do this. From what I remember you're going to need: trans, x-member, drive shaft of the same year trans, clutch pedal, brake pedal, master and slave cylinder, line from master to slave, flywheel, clutch, bolts from the manual trans to bolt to engine, and wiring for neutral swith and backup lights. Is there anything I'm missing? Any help would be aprieciated.
Rocky


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

RockyB said:


> Hey I don't know to much about the z31s, but my friend is going to buy a 87 300z with a blown auto. The deal is he wants to convert it to manual. I've done some research for him and I want to know how hard and how long would it take to do this. From what I remember you're going to need: trans, x-member, drive shaft of the same year trans, clutch pedal, brake pedal, master and slave cylinder, line from master to slave, flywheel, clutch, bolts from the manual trans to bolt to engine, and wiring for neutral swith and backup lights. Is there anything I'm missing? Any help would be aprieciated.
> Rocky


Sounds like you pretty much have thought it out. Honestly , I think the worst part of the conversion will be installing the appropriate pedals. 

I also think you will need the correct center console from a 5-spd car.


----------



## Zer (Apr 6, 2004)

Look at this:


http://z31.com/board/read.php3?id=266662&srf=faqyou


----------

